# need help please



## catfishmama (Mar 6, 2002)

I will be heading to Atlantic City next Sunday, July 13 for a mini vacation. My Mom is on oxygen but gets around fairly well. Are there any head boats around for a 1/2 day trip. What can you catch from the beach and do I need a license? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

The "Hot Spots" link at the left of the page has some good info on easy access piers.

Pretty much Flounder and Blues inshore.


----------



## catfishmama (Mar 6, 2002)

*still need help*

Since I am not familiar with the area, I don't know which piers are near Atlantic City so the Hot Spots really doesn't help me. I would appreciate info on specific piers and then I can look them up. Thanks.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2907

I'd be sure to give the local jetties a try, just be careful if you don't have corkers. Those rocks are slick. There are flounder, blues, and weakfish around in good numbers now. There are some stripers around too, but not as many as a month or two ago. The best fishing will be at night. I'm not sure about boats in the area, but I know there are quite a few. The best bet is to check with the local tackle shop.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

This is close by and easy access.
Ocean City Pier
Hot Spots > New Jersey 

By Manayunk Jake


The new Ocean City pier has no "official" name as of early 2003. From the 9th St. Bridge, turn right onto Bay Avenue and continue until the street deadends at the yacht club. Turn right, then at the first red light turn left and over the bridge (no toll in this direction.) The parking lot will be on your immediate left at base of the bridge. 

The new pier features 24-hour parking, lights, cleaning stations with running water, picnic tables, benches, trash cans, and a porta-potty. There's even a gazebo at the end of the pier. 

The pier is best known for blackfish (tautog), but striped bass, bluefish, weakfish, fluke, and black seabass are also caught. The pier gets crowded on weekends. 
Location
9th St. Bridge
Ocean City, NJ 
Admission
Free


Tackle shops
Fishin' Stuff Tackle Shop
621 Bay Avenue
Ocean City, NJ


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings catfishmama!

There is one party boat (head boat) out of AC -- the Capt Applegate. Capt Applegate recently retired but the boat is still sailing captained by the new owner. The usual target is sea bass and blackfish, but they may be targeting fluke off the beach by now.

There is also a back bay pontoon boat sailing out of AC. I believe the name is the High Roller. Or if you can make the short drive to Margate, try the Fish-n-Fun www.Capt-Andy.com or the Keeper.

Lots of jetties in the A.C. area including the "T"-Jetty (see hotspots) but these get crowded during the day and can be dangerous at night. As Duke of Fluke pointed out, the rocks can be covered with algae.

And as Smoothebore54 pointed out, the new O.C. pier is nearby. Some stripers and weaks were being caught at night, but the bay temp is up 10-12 degrees in the last two weeks.

Good luck wherever you pick, and don't forget to post!


----------



## catfishmama (Mar 6, 2002)

Thanks Manayunk Jake!! The info is great. Now I have to decide what will be safe for my 77 y/o mother. She uses oxygen all the time and can't walk great distances, but she sure can fish!!! Thanks for everyones help. I'll let you know if we make it fishing.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings catfishmama!

If you're taking Mom out, I reccomend the Fish-N-Fun out of Margate. Great crew will make sure mom gets on and off the boat safely. She'll get to fish, plus there's part of the "casino" excitement with the Jackpot pool. The boat sails twice a day (8:00 AM and 1:00 PM), and you get a discount on the afternoon trip if you go out on the morning trip. Lunch is right across the street at Maynard's Cafe. Bait is provided, and rod rentals are available.

Whatever you decide, take lots of pics and post the results!


----------



## Eric G (Nov 15, 2000)

For my coment, AC's jetties is not safe for 77-year old Momma on oxygen, day or night. Should medical attention be needed, the area is somewhat isolated. Cellphone would be an absoulte necessity and even then, response time varies. There could be another possibility that Momma could be easy pickings by some of the locals, just my honest opinion.

Better yet to go over to Brigatine and fish the causeway bridge/pier just over the bridge into Brigatine.


----------

